# Testing feeds



## barObarboers (Jan 31, 2013)

This summer I am trying to put together an independent Study that will go towards college credit. I'm trying to put together a feed test for goats, where I would basically be testing the feed itself as we'll as the goats rate of gain, days on feed, efficiency.... And so on- wondering if anyone else had any good ideas. ???


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Medicate it for cocci and urinary calculi prevention and see what those results are.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

barObarboers said:


> This summer I am trying to put together an independent Study that will go towards college credit. I'm trying to put together a feed test for goats, where I would basically be testing the feed itself as we'll as the goats rate of gain, days on feed, efficiency.... And so on- wondering if anyone else had any good ideas. ???


Are you trying to prove that one feed is better than another? Higher protien Vs more moderate protien? Medicated Vs Non-medicated? Soybean based Vs Other grains? Milled feeds Vs ready bagged feeds?

It depends on what you hope to prove as to what my suggestions would be. This would be an interesting study though and probably fun to conduct.


----------



## barObarboers (Jan 31, 2013)

Those are all good variables that I need to factor in. As of now I think I will be working with ready bagged feeds, what I'm not sure is if I want to do it as though a creep feed- for goats on pasture or a full feed-as if you were feeding show wethers... Also plan to test several feeds, but the same brand.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

If your doing it on show wether take into account birth date. I'd also choose goats with similar genetics. A wether out of ABGA show parents is going to have faster growing genetics where as a more western style, wether lines wether is going to be a more moderate framed and slower growing


----------



## barObarboers (Jan 31, 2013)

All goats used will be purebred or better and all have abga lines


----------



## barObarboers (Jan 31, 2013)

I've gotten some good ideas, anybody else want to weigh in....,??


----------

